# Burton Step On Ruler Boot Sizing



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone (specifically Wiresport haha),

I recently purchased a pair of size 11 Ruler SO's they seem to fit fine (with the exception of a slight pressure point where the front outside cleat is sometimes), but that has me worried. I haven't had a chance to get them on snow yet, and I'm afraid since they feel fine now, they will pack out and be too big. I came from a size 11 boot, so I just go 11 again, After reading so much on here I just wanted to be sure.

Here are my measurements using the wall method I've seen in the other posts (I wasn't sure about my width measurements. Since it seems the that inside of my feet are pretty much flat, I am able to put my enter foot flat against the wall. I don't know if I should measure width that way, or more naturally with my heel a bit away from the wall. I took both measurements).

Right foot: 27.8CM long by 9 (flat) or 9.7CM (heel out)
Left foot: 28.1CM long by 8.8 (flat) or 9.6CM (heel out)

Pictures attached

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I really wasnt prepared to see ya feet...

Ive had a pair of Grails and Imperials that really havent packed out much and been more true to size than other boots I've owned/tried. Im expecting the same from the photons/rulers they cleated for the step on.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Haha yeah sorry, I thought it was weird seeing other peoples feet on the other threads too, but I know pictures are usually requested.

Thanks, I'm hoping I might be able to be okay with the 11's as I was really looking forward to trying these things out (not because I need them, but I'm a big tech geek so I got sucked into the hype).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Hi Everyone (specifically Wiresport haha),
> 
> I recently purchased a pair of size 11 Ruler SO's they seem to fit fine (with the exception of a slight pressure point where the front outside cleat is sometimes), but that has me worried. I haven't had a chance to get them on snow yet, and I'm afraid since they feel fine now, they will pack out and be too big. I came from a size 11 boot, so I just go 11 again, After reading so much on here I just wanted to be sure.
> 
> ...


Hi CelliniKS,

Your measurements show that your right foot is a mid-range size Mondo 280 or size 10 US in snowboard boots (the range is 27.6 cm to 28.0 cm). Your Left foot is the smallest in range 285 Mondo or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots (the range is 28.1 cm to 28.5 cm). Your foot is very narrow. 

With Burton's new Step On system, the rider experience will be very negatively impacted if there is extra room in the boot. There are no binding straps or external apparatus to pull the foot down to the binding. That means that a very exact fit is doubly important. Mondo 290 (size 11) is a full size too large for your right foot. You have to correct that. Your narrow feet will also work against you. I would suggest that you downsize at least to mondo 285. I almost never suggest that anyone ride under their mondo size, but I would suggest that you also try on a Mondo 280 (size 10). Because you are one mm over the range for size 10 and because you are measuring at a very narrow A width I would make that suggestion. If it were not for both of those factors I would not suggest that. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for responding. That is unfortunate. Is my foot so narrow because I put it flat against the wall (I provided 2 width measuments because I wasn't sure and they are quite different).

Unfortunately I just had to get on the hype train for a new product and these things are sold out everywhere now. I'll probably try to sell the system and look into some standard boots/bindings in the correct 10.5 size. Any recommendations for my foot size?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

http://blauersnowboards.com/2018-burton-ruler-step-on-mens-snowboard-boots-black-clone.html

Supposedly in stock. Until something ships though I never really trust online stock


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Heeeyy, nice find. I'll contact them to confirm. Only size 10 though, no 10.5. I'm a little scared of the 10 honestly since it seems 10.5 might be my size and only just maybe 10.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Thank you for responding. That is unfortunate. Is my foot so narrow because I put it flat against the wall (I provided 2 width measuments because I wasn't sure and they are quite different).
> 
> Unfortunately I just had to get on the hype train for a new product and these things are sold out everywhere now. I'll probably try to sell the system and look into some standard boots/bindings in the correct 10.5 size. Any recommendations for my foot size?


Flat against the wall is the correct measurement. If you want to give the step ons a try those 10's will be a good option. You have to balance feet that are sepetaed by a half size in any event. Due to your narrow foot, I do think that the 10 will work well (heat fit first thing).


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay I'll see if they are available then. Another concern I have is that with the 11s I feel a pressure point at the wide part of my foot on the outside (where the pinky meets the rest of the foot). I believe that is do to the cleat in on the boot. What if that gets worse with the smaller size 10? Also I struggle to get my foot out of the boot at the ankle area of the stiff tongue on the outer shell. Will that be even worse with the 10s?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Okay I'll see if they are available then. Another concern I have is that with the 11s I feel a pressure point at the wide part of my foot on the outside (where the pinky meets the rest of the foot). I believe that is do to the cleat in on the boot. What if that gets worse with the smaller size 10? Also I struggle to get my foot out of the boot at the ankle area of the stiff tongue on the outer shell. Will that be even worse with the 10s?


Hi Cellini,

The structure of the boot are going to be in different positions when you downsize. They will align better with the design foot size of the boot. It is not possible to say if that will help with the sensitivity you are describing. Getting in and out of new boots (all well sized boots) can be a little work. This is not a result of your foot specifics.

Remember to get your heat fit done first thing 

STOKED!


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I am going to see if I can confirm stock on those 10s and the medium sized binding (my large will no longer work). If they have them, I'm going to go to my local shop to try on a pair of regular rulers in a 10 just to make sure my toes don't curl too much (should I expect some toe curl prior to heat fit)? If that looks good, I'll buy the 10s online. Does anyone know where I could find a reputable boot fitter to do the heat fit in the Philadelphia area?


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I got an offer on my 11's plus large binding bundle so with that unloaded, I just went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 10's from Blauers. I called to make sure it was in stock. Seems like a got the last one, so thank you f00bar for finding that for me.

Now that that is settled, it sounds like I will need an immediate heat fit. Does anyone know a good fitter in the Philadelphia area, or does it really not make to much of a difference and I can do it myself or just bring it to any ski shop?


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my size 10's in today. Tried them on. Much better fit than the 11s. VERY tight though, my toes weren't curling, but they were squeezed width wise pretty good. I had them on for about 20 minutes just to make sure the engagement to the binding was working fine. When I pulled them off I got that cooling sensation like blood was rushing back to my feet, so I think they are cutting off the circulation a bit. I will be going to get them heat molded today so hopefully that does enough to fix the circulation cut off.

Additionally I find it way easier to engage and disengage the medium sized binding than I did on the large. Very smooth now, where as with the large I kept getting hung up on the toe cleats while disengaging unless I really exaggerated the twisting motion to pull out.

Edit: Just got back from heat molding them. They still seem like they might be a hair to tight. My left foot especially there is a lot of pressure on the toes. Better than prior to heat fitting though. I wore them for another 20 minutes or so after getting home from the shop and didn't get the circulation cutting off feeling. So, as long as the circulation is good and I'm able to ride a full day in them without foot pain I'd say the 10 is the perfect size. We'll see once I get some snow. I'm not 100% confident in the heat molding process (mainly the tool) at this place, they just had one of those orange dual tip hair dryer type things, and they weren't really sure how long to let them heat up for ("I think it beeps when they are ready"). Once they decided it was warm enough, I just slipped them on, laced up as usual, and stood in a boarder stance for 10 minutes.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally had a chance to get these out on snow Friday. I had toe pain and heel pain (like on the achilles area) on both my feet, mostly my left foot (which fits a little tighter). Toe pain only on my big toe on both feet. Will these still break in a bit even after I have had them heat fit, or am I doomed to ride with pain for the rest of the season?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Finally had a chance to get these out on snow Friday. I had toe pain and heel pain (like on the achilles area) on both my feet, mostly my left foot (which fits a little tighter). Toe pain only on my big toe on both feet. Will these still break in a bit even after I have had them heat fit, or am I doomed to ride with pain for the rest of the season?


Hi Cellini,

Boots will break in ~ 1cm (one full foot size) over the first few weeks of riding.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Cellini,
> 
> Boots will break in ~ 1cm (one full foot size) over the first few weeks of riding.


Is that even after the heat mold? That is good news because the fit felt great, it just hurt lol.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Is that even after the heat mold? That is good news because the fit felt great, it just hurt lol.


Yes, that is after the boot is heat fit. The liner and outer boot will break in significantly over the first few weeks of riding. I looked back at your original thread http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/244738-burton-step-ruler-boot-sizing.html and we went a little off the chart for you because of your very narrow foot and because you were buying Step On boots. Step ons require a very snug fit to function well as there is nothing aside from the boot itself to resist foot motion. A boot that is too large becomes a big problem in step on bindings. You foot was a mm over the size that I suggested for you. As I mentioned, I typically would not have suggested that except that your foot is both very narrow and that you were looking at this binding system. If either of those things were not rue I would have suggested your actual Mondo size. I still think you are going to be fine but it will take some break in. Please let me know how things are feeling after a couple of weeks.

STOKED!


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Okay thank you for the info, it makes me feel better. I will report back after a few more days of riding.


----------



## Eboebo (Jan 3, 2019)

I am in the same situation with my ruler step ons. 
my measurements are length 29cm width 10.7 cm
I bought size 13 rulers as I've used size 13 Burton boots for years with no issues.
I found out on the Hill that they hurt. I'm teaching my daughters how to ride so these step on's make a ton of sense for the bunny hills. Exchange is not really an option as they have been worn on the hill and everybody is sold out. I'm hoping heat molding and wearing them more will help but there were times yesterday that i thought i wouldn't make it.


**EDIT... noticed through Mondo sizing I bought the wrong size......any options besides return to make this work?


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

Eboebo said:


> I am in the same situation with my ruler step ons.
> my measurements are length 29cm width 10.7 cm
> I bought size 13 rulers as I've used size 13 Burton boots for years with no issues.
> I found out on the Hill that they hurt. I'm teaching my daughters how to ride so these step on's make a ton of sense for the bunny hills. Exchange is not really an option as they have been worn on the hill and everybody is sold out. I'm hoping heat molding and wearing them more will help but there were times yesterday that i thought i wouldn't make it.


I'm sure Wired will help you out but if those measurements are correct your current size 13 Rulers are 2 full sizes larger than your mondopoint. (29cm = size 11 US) At mondopoint 29 the Rulers are also only 104mm wide (iirc from Wired's width chart).

Again, I'm sure Wired will come help you out but you might want to provide some pictures of your barefoot measurements so he can give you accurate information.


----------



## Eboebo (Jan 3, 2019)

Yup, just remeasured and I 100% screwed this up. pretty expensive mistake. I'm guessing my online retailer will not be interested in returning, since i wore them yesterday on the hill. Its weird as my toe is right up against the end pressing pretty hard against the end. hard to believe i can drop two sizes. I almost returned them when i got them as i thought they felt too small, but assumed they would mold in as I rode them. i honestly don't think i could make a full day out there as i was dying on the bunny hill and was barely even riding.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Eboebo said:


> I am in the same situation with my ruler step ons.
> my measurements are length 29cm width 10.7 cm
> I bought size 13 rulers as I've used size 13 Burton boots for years with no issues.
> I found out on the Hill that they hurt. I'm teaching my daughters how to ride so these step on's make a ton of sense for the bunny hills. Exchange is not really an option as they have been worn on the hill and everybody is sold out. I'm hoping heat molding and wearing them more will help but there were times yesterday that i thought i wouldn't make it.
> ...


Hi,

29 cm is Mondopoint 290 or size 11 US in snowboard boots. 10.7 cm wide is an E width and requires a specific boot. Only Salomon produces boots for E width and only in a few models. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide in Mondopoint 290. Sadly, the Step-On System is a poor match for wide feet. Additionally there is no way to achieve reasonable performance in a boot that is two sizes too large. I am sorry to bring you that news.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

On the plus side, used Step-Ons can sell for more on Ebay than you paid new thanks to the increasing popularity & lack of availability. Everywhere's sold out again as far as I know - certainly over this side of the pond.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Eboebo said:


> Yup, just remeasured and I 100% screwed this up. pretty expensive mistake. I'm guessing my online retailer will not be interested in returning, since i wore them yesterday on the hill. Its weird as my toe is right up against the end pressing pretty hard against the end. hard to believe i can drop two sizes. I almost returned them when i got them as i thought they felt too small, but assumed they would mold in as I rode them. i honestly don't think i could make a full day out there as i was dying on the bunny hill and was barely even riding.


You can pull the insert (footbed) out of the boot, stand on it barefoot with your heel all the way back and take some images. Please post those here.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Since this thread is being brought back, I can update my experience with the Ruler SO's I got last season (size wise). Wired determined my feet were unfortunately right on the 10-10.5 boarder depending on which foot we were talking about. So we went with the 10's because tighter is better than looser. After a season of riding on them, I found that my biggest contributor to toe pain was actually cold. No matter what socks I tried, or how tight/loose I laced the boots, my big toe would always get cold/numb, and then the pressure from the snug fitting boots would cause pain. I stuffed some warmers in the toes of my boots a few times and there was much less pain. This season I bought some Lenz heated socks, and they really help with the cold related toe pain. That being said, I still get some minor toe pain on my left foot (the bigger one which should be a 10.5).

So, in short, Wired's sizing is spot on. I unfortunately ride the line between two sizes. If I had to make the purchase again, I would probably go for 10.5's with the Photon SO's or Ion SO's. Half size up to eliminate the toe pain (even though it might be a tad to big for my smaller foot), and a stiffer boot because the rulers flex too much for my liking after a season of riding on them.


----------

